# Yikes! They almost had us!!



## Time’s Up (Feb 7, 2018)

Hello all,
On January 29th, my husband and I purchased a timeshare is Orlando, at Westgate Resort. My husband and I both had Birthdays coming up and wanted to treat ourselves. Boy, what a joke!! We booked a room at Westgate to stay in while we were in Orlando for the NFL ProBowl. Early Sunday morning (8am) we headed to the lobby of the hotel and met with Asha (sweet Indian lady which we affectionately called Grandma). She, along with her Manager Carlos quickly won us over. Well, if you call 5 hours quick! After being pressured and beat down by the hard sale, we ignorantly signed on the dotted line. After a down payment of $2000, we were officially "owners" of a 3 bedroom lock off unit on odd years. After enjoying the ProBowl we hit the road and headed back to GA. While enjoying the ride, because my husband was driving, I decided to review our purchase. After spending 5 mins on the internet we concluded that WE'VE BEEN HAD!! It didn't take me long to find TUGBBS and thank God we did!! We found out that we had a 10 day recission period!! I jumped on that like white on rice! 2 days after signing off on a bunch of lies, our recission letter was certified date stamped and mailed. 3 days later our letter was signed for. Today marks 9 days after signing and 4 days since they've received our cancellation letter. Now, to wait for our refund. Thank you all so much for sharing your stories. We appreciate you all and we are truly blessed to have come across this forum. Will update. No calls received as of yet however we did receive a welcome post card in the mail today. Hahahaha.... What a shitty group of people they are.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 7, 2018)

so very happy you found us in time to save a fortune!

you certainly wont regret rescinding that purchase =)


----------



## Panina (Feb 7, 2018)

Time’s Up said:


> Hello all,
> On January 29th, my husband and I purchased a timeshare is Orlando, at Westgate Resort. My husband and I both had Birthdays coming up and wanted to treat ourselves. Boy, what a joke!! We booked a room at Westgate to stay in while we were in Orlando for the NFL ProBowl. Early Sunday morning (8am) we headed to the lobby 9f the hotel and met with Asha (sweet Indian lady which we affectionately called Grandma). She, along with her Manager Carlos quickly won us over. Well, if you call 5 hours quick! After being pressured and beat down by the hard sale, we ignorantly signed on the dotted line. After a down payment of $2000, we were officially "owners" of a 3 bedroom lock off unit on odd years. After enjoying the ProBowl we hit the road and headed back to GA. While enjoying the ride, because my husband was driving, I decided to review our purchase. After spending 5 mins on the internet we concluded that WE'VE BEEN HAD!! It didn't take me long to find TUGBBS and thank God we did!! We found out that we had a 10 day recission period!! I jumped on that like white on rice! 2 days after signing off on a bunch of lies, our recission letter was certified date stamped and mailed. 3 days later our letter was signed for. Today marks 9 days after signing and 4 days since they've received our cancellation letter. Now, to wait for our refund. Thank you all so much for sharing your stories. We appreciate you all and we are truly blessed to have come across this forum. Will update. No calls received as of yet however we did receive a welcome post card in the mail today. Hahahaha.... What a shitty group of people they are.


Welcome to TUG.  Timesharing can be a beautiful experience if purchased on the resale market and at a desirable place.  Stick around, learn and you will figure out if owning a timeshare is for you.

So glad you found us in time.


----------



## Egret1986 (Feb 7, 2018)

Time’s Up said:


> After spending 5 mins on the internet we concluded that WE'VE BEEN HAD!! It didn't take me long to find TUGBBS and thank God we did!! We found out that we had a 10 day recission period!! I jumped on that like white on rice! 2 days after signing off on a bunch of lies, our recission letter was certified date stamped and mailed. 3 days later our letter was signed for. Today marks 9 days after signing and 4 days since they've received our cancellation letter. Now, to wait for our refund. Thank you all so much for sharing your stories. We appreciate you all and we are truly blessed to have come across this forum. Will update. No calls received as of yet however we did receive a welcome post card in the mail today. Hahahaha.... What a shitty group of people they are.





Congratulations on rescinding in time!  Whew, that was a close one!


----------



## theo (Feb 7, 2018)

Time’s Up said:


> After spending 5 mins on the internet we concluded that WE'VE BEEN HAD!! It didn't take me long to find TUGBBS and thank God we did!! We found out that we had a 10 day recission period!! I jumped on that like white on rice!



Well done and congratulations! 
Their properties are certainly decent, but you truly want *absolutely nothing* to do with Westgate as a company.

While we are certainly glad that you found TUG in time, it is worthy of note that developers are *required by law* to overtly inform buyers of their contract rescission rights at the time of contract execution. Unfortunately Westgate is notorious for going to great lengths to *conceal *that legally required "notice". Their slimy tactics include hiding a print copy of those rescission rights within a hidden, velcroed pocket in the "new owner" leather case and / or burying that notice of rescission rights within the digital content of a provided CD-ROM which is reportedly very difficult to open and decipher.

Can you share with us *which one* of those "hide the rescission rights" tactics you encountered, resulting in your learning of your contract rescission rights here on TUG rather than within your contract documents, as *required by law*?


----------



## Time’s Up (Feb 7, 2018)

theo said:


> Well done and congratulations!
> Their properties are certainly decent, but you truly want *absolutely nothing* to do with Westgate as a company.
> 
> While we are certainly glad that you found TUG in time, it is worthy of note that developers are *required by law* to overtly inform buyers of their contract rescission rights at the time of contract execution. Unfortunately Westgate is notorious for going to great lengths to *conceal *that legally required "notice". Their slimy tactics include hiding a print copy of those rescission rights within a hidden, velcroed pocket in the "new owner" folder and / or burying that notice of rescission rights within the digital content of a provided CD-ROM which is reportedly very difficult to open and decipher.
> ...



The timeshare reps never once mentioned a rescission period to us. Once learning of our rights through TUG, we looked through the owner's leather case, we found it hidden in a inside back pocket held together by Velcro inside a Manila folder behind the CD.


----------



## Time’s Up (Feb 7, 2018)

Egret1986 said:


> Congratulations on rescinding in time!  Whew, that was a close one!



Now just waiting on my refund


----------



## theo (Feb 7, 2018)

Time’s Up said:


> The timeshare reps never once mentioned a rescission period to us. Once learning of our rights through TUG, we looked through the owner's leather case, we found it hidden in a inside back pocket held together by Velcro inside a Manila folder behind the CD.



To be fair, the sales weasels had *no* legal obligation to verbally convey to you your contract rescission rights.
They met their legal obligation by providing you with the printed (albeit carefully hidden) notice of same.

Regarding your deposit refund, bear in mind that it *could* lawfully take up to 45 days before you actually see it. It won't likely take that long, but *could*. Also know that they have *no* legal obligation to provide you with any update or progress report at any time. Have no fear however; they have *no* choice or option other than to process a properly and timely submitted rescission and issue 100% refund of all deposit money paid. They do not dare to fail to comply with the law.

It would *not* be wise to make (or to accept) any "follow up" phone calls on this matter. Verbal conversation is legally meaningless in any such contract matter; no possible good can come from talking to those people. Just be patient and count your blessings that you are not doomed to a long term captive association with the slimy likes of Wastegate.

P.S. I hope / trust that you sent the rescission correspondence to Westgate Corporate (Old Winter Garden Rd., Ocoee, FL) and *not* back to the resort where you actually signed the contract.


----------



## Time’s Up (Feb 7, 2018)

theo said:


> To be fair, the sales weasels had *no* legal obligation to verbally convey to you your contract rescission rights. They met their legal obligation by providing you with the printed (albeit carefully hidden) notice of same.
> 
> Regarding your deposit refund, bear in mind that it *could* lawfully take up to 45 days before you actually see it. It won't likely take that long, but *could*. Also know that they have *no* legal obligation to provide you with any update or progress report at any time. Have no fear however; they have no choice or option other than to process a properly and timely submitted rescission and issue 100% refund of all deposit money paid. They do not dare to fail to comply with the law.
> 
> It would *not* be wise to make (or to accept) any "follow up" phone calls on this matter. Verbal conversation is completely meaningless in any such contract matter, legally speaking; no possible good can come from talking to those people again. Just be patient and count your lucky stars  that you are not doomed to a long term captive association with the slimy and sleazy likes of Wastegate.




Oh trust me, I'm extremely thankful that we will have zero affiliation with those people. Indeed, the hotel was beautiful and we enjoyed our 1 night stay but as for signing our lives away without doing our due diligence, that will never happen again. Lesson learned!!! I've read all the postings here so I know to be patient, answer no calls from them and don't reach out to them. I've followed carefully the rescission letter format, so I'm confident I'll be receiving refund shortly....I'll happily wait the full 45 days if that means I'm free of them for life!!


----------



## Wgk101 (Feb 7, 2018)

What was the total purchase price


----------



## Time’s Up (Feb 7, 2018)

Wgk101 said:


> What was the total purchase price


15,000


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 7, 2018)

congrats!  you are the 700th person to confirm their rescission after finding the TUG forums since we started keeping track!

and our total with your 15k is now over 9.1 million bucks saved!


----------



## Bob B (Feb 7, 2018)

And might I suggest that you join TUG. Very small fee to be a member and, as you've now learned, very valuable advice here.

Congrats on successfully getting out of that bad deal.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 7, 2018)

Welcome to TUG website. Where “Knowledge is Power” by Bacon.  Congratulations on your final decision to rescind. You just saved some big dollars in your banking & saving accounts.

Please keep a copy of all your documentation and postal receipt.


----------



## chapjim (Feb 7, 2018)

Time’s Up said:


> Hello all,
> On January 29th, my husband and I purchased a timeshare is Orlando, at Westgate Resort. My husband and I both had Birthdays coming up and wanted to treat ourselves. Boy, what a joke!! We booked a room at Westgate to stay in while we were in Orlando for the NFL ProBowl. Early Sunday morning (8am) we headed to the lobby of the hotel and met with Asha (sweet Indian lady which we affectionately called Grandma). She, along with her Manager Carlos quickly won us over. Well, if you call 5 hours quick! After being pressured and beat down by the hard sale, we ignorantly signed on the dotted line. After a down payment of $2000, we were officially "owners" of a 3 bedroom lock off unit on odd years. After enjoying the ProBowl we hit the road and headed back to GA. While enjoying the ride, because my husband was driving, I decided to review our purchase. After spending 5 mins on the internet we concluded that WE'VE BEEN HAD!! It didn't take me long to find TUGBBS and thank God we did!! We found out that we had a 10 day recission period!! I jumped on that like white on rice! 2 days after signing off on a bunch of lies, our recission letter was certified date stamped and mailed. 3 days later our letter was signed for. Today marks 9 days after signing and 4 days since they've received our cancellation letter. Now, to wait for our refund. Thank you all so much for sharing your stories. We appreciate you all and we are truly blessed to have come across this forum. Will update. No calls received as of yet however we did receive a welcome post card in the mail today. Hahahaha.... What a shitty group of people they are.



You hit on what is probably the easiest way to get away from the hard sell.  SIGN!!  As long as you can cover the down payment until you get the refund, sign and get out of there.


----------



## Time’s Up (Feb 7, 2018)

theo said:


> To be fair, the sales weasels had *no* legal obligation to verbally convey to you your contract rescission rights.
> They met their legal obligation by providing you with the printed (albeit carefully hidden) notice of same.
> 
> Regarding your deposit refund, bear in mind that it *could* lawfully take up to 45 days before you actually see it. It won't likely take that long, but *could*. Also know that they have *no* legal obligation to provide you with any update or progress report at any time. Have no fear however; they have *no* choice or option other than to process a properly and timely submitted rescission and issue 100% refund of all deposit money paid. They do not dare to fail to comply with the law.
> ...




I sent the letter directly to Westgate's corporate office on Old Winter Garden Rd.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Feb 9, 2018)

As a side note, “Wastegate” has a call center devoted to post-sale conversations, to basically prevent owners from rescinding. They are paid commissions for anyone who stays past the 10-day period. At that point, the owner (of all timeshares) has no legal right to exit the loan, except for death or bankruptcy.

TS


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 9, 2018)

When judging a timeshare developer, take a look at the older properties and see how those are being maintained.  There is the original Westgate, close to Westgate Lakes, and it's a dump.  You can tell by the outside, which is not kept up at all.  I would never buy a Westgate property.  And just try to get a parking place at Lakes late at night, anywhere near your building and unit.  

Which property did you tour?


----------



## theo (Feb 9, 2018)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> As a side note, “Wastegate” has a call center devoted to post-sale conversations, to basically prevent owners from rescinding. They are paid commissions for anyone who stays past the 10-day period.



I did not know this, but if it's accurate it certainly reinforces the important point that once a properly and timely contract rescission is on its' way by certified USPS mail, there is absolutely *no* reason to have *any* further verbal conversation with the developer representatives.

Just let the law do its' work and do not make (or accept) any phone calls on the matter. Period, amen.


----------



## jwalk03 (Feb 9, 2018)

I rescinded a Wastgate purchase 2 years ago- they never even tried to contact me, but maybe they knew there was no chance I was going to change my mind, after I found TUG.  Signing that contract was the best worst decision I ever made!  I have taking several awesome vacations since then- thanks to timeshare RENTALS on TUG.  I never would have known this site existed if not for those Wastgate weasels!


I would certainly believe that they do have people who's job it is just to save after rescission though.  Thinking back after getting educated here- its amazing how good the salesman and also the CLOSING AGENT were!  They convince you that the closing agent is totally on your side to make sure the salesman was totally honest about everything and get you to sign the contract all electronic.  She made LOTS of small talk the whole time and flipped through quickly to make sure you were just signing and not reading anything, and told us all about the Wastegate weeks she owned, etc, etc.  They are WELL TRAINED WEASELS!!


----------



## WalnutBaron (Feb 9, 2018)

I just want to offer congratulations to all on this cautionary tale:


To the OP, who did an excellent job in finding TUG in time, taking the time to read through the BBS to understand her rescission rights and exercise them properly and, in the process, save her household a hefty $15,000!
To the TUGgers who have responded with all of their excellent advice to further guide the OP in ensuring she's done everything right and to warn her against accepting phone calls from one of the most carnivorous and predatory timeshare companies in the industry--Westgate
And to TUGBrian for his careful and wise stewardship of this wonderful resource called TUG.
We are all beneficiaries of the best online community on the web! Kudos to all


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 10, 2018)

chapjim said:


> You hit on what is probably the easiest way to get away from the hard sell.  SIGN!!  As long as you can cover the down payment until you get the refund, sign and get out of there.



IMHO, this is next to the worst advice I've seen on TUG.
You may have every intent to rescind, but the best laid plans of mice+men often go astray.
There is no reason to start the ball rolling down this road, unless they put a gun to your head.
When you want to leave, just say in a loud voice and repeat as needed:
-- "Do you think I am so stupid as to buy an obscenely priced TS from you when sells for [$1] on eBay."


----------



## theo (Feb 10, 2018)

chapjim said:


> You hit on what is probably the easiest way to get away from the hard sell.  SIGN!!  As long as you can cover the down payment until you get the refund, sign and get out of there.



It is *my* belief is that by far the "easiest way to get away from the hard sell" is to *never attend in the first place*.
It's simply not worth the gift cards or discounts --- or the aggravation. That wasted time never gets returned to you.


----------



## Time’s Up (Feb 10, 2018)

rickandcindy23 said:


> When judging a timeshare developer, take a look at the older properties and see how those are being maintained.  There is the original Westgate, close to Westgate Lakes, and it's a dump.  You can tell by the outside, which is not kept up at all.  I would never buy a Westgate property.  And just try to get a parking place at Lakes late at night, anywhere near your building and unit.
> 
> Which property did you tour?



Westgate Lakes


----------



## Time’s Up (Feb 10, 2018)

jwalk03 said:


> I rescinded a Wastgate purchase 2 years ago- they never even tried to contact me, but maybe they knew there was no chance I was going to change my mind, after I found TUG.  Signing that contract was the best worst decision I ever made!  I have taking several awesome vacations since then- thanks to timeshare RENTALS on TUG.  I never would have known this site existed if not for those Wastgate weasels!
> 
> 
> I would certainly believe that they do have people who's job it is just to save after rescission though.  Thinking back after getting educated here- its amazing how good the salesman and also the CLOSING AGENT were!  They convince you that the closing agent is totally on your side to make sure the salesman was totally honest about everything and get you to sign the contract all electronic.  She made LOTS of small talk the whole time and flipped through quickly to make sure you were just signing and not reading anything, and told us all about the Wastegate weeks she owned, etc, etc.  They are WELL TRAINED WEASELS!!



I agree! Hindsight, it's almost comical how it all played out. My husband and I have replayed that day a bunch of times and each time we recall a "gotcha" moment. Well trained indeed


----------



## theo (Feb 10, 2018)

Talent312 said:


> IMHO, this is next to the worst advice I've seen on TUG.



That odd advice surely warrants being high on *any* such list, but now I'm intrigued...
If that was only the *next to* the worst, what for you holds the dubious distinction of being *the worst*?


----------



## chapjim (Feb 10, 2018)

theo said:


> It is *my* belief is that the "easiest way to get away from the hard sell" is to *never attend in the first place*.
> It's simply not worth the gift cards --- or the aggravation. That wasted time never gets returned to you.



Well yes, of course, but advising someone who is already attending not to attend is silly.  We are talking about people who can't muster up the courage, don't want to or are not capable of the gross, crude behavior so often advocated here.  We are talking about people who are desperate to get away.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 10, 2018)

Theo: "[W]hat for you holds the dubious distinction of being *the worst* [advice]?"

The worst advice I saw on TUG (IIRC) was when someone actually advised
paying a PC to take a TS off someone's hands -- _it's been a few years.
---------------------------------------------------_

It doesn't take gross or crude behavior... Just a printout of resale prices from
sources (including TUG), and making it clear that nothing they say will work.
Whisper: "You can waste your time and mine, but it ain't gonn'a happen."

Bottom Line:
Hard-sell tactics (and poor advice) should not get your signature on anything.
.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Feb 11, 2018)

If you get trapped in a sales weasel “2 hour tour”, tell him you will buy the yearly highest-demand week they have for $1 only, with all benefits available now, and MF due next year. Most likely, you’ll be shown the door. But, if it miraculously works, you would have saved $20k and have all the benefits that resales do not get.

TS


----------



## Time’s Up (Feb 15, 2018)

Time’s Up said:


> Hello all,
> On January 29th, my husband and I purchased a timeshare is Orlando, at Westgate Resort. My husband and I both had Birthdays coming up and wanted to treat ourselves. Boy, what a joke!! We booked a room at Westgate to stay in while we were in Orlando for the NFL ProBowl. Early Sunday morning (8am) we headed to the lobby of the hotel and met with Asha (sweet Indian lady which we affectionately called Grandma). She, along with her Manager Carlos quickly won us over. Well, if you call 5 hours quick! After being pressured and beat down by the hard sale, we ignorantly signed on the dotted line. After a down payment of $2000, we were officially "owners" of a 3 bedroom lock off unit on odd years. After enjoying the ProBowl we hit the road and headed back to GA. While enjoying the ride, because my husband was driving, I decided to review our purchase. After spending 5 mins on the internet we concluded that WE'VE BEEN HAD!! It didn't take me long to find TUGBBS and thank God we did!! We found out that we had a 10 day recission period!! I jumped on that like white on rice! 2 days after signing off on a bunch of lies, our recission letter was certified date stamped and mailed. 3 days later our letter was signed for. Today marks 9 days after signing and 4 days since they've received our cancellation letter. Now, to wait for our refund. Thank you all so much for sharing your stories. We appreciate you all and we are truly blessed to have come across this forum. Will update. No calls received as of yet however we did receive a welcome post card in the mail today. Hahahaha.... What a shitty group of people they are.




02/15/2018 UPDATE!!!! 

Great news!! Our refund has posted to our account! Since we have yet to send back promotional materials our refund was reduced by $150. We were waiting to see if it would be worth it to return the tablet and leather case along with all the handouts we received. Tomorrow I will head to the post office to weigh the package and check the cost (package is heavy due to the catalogs and everything else they gave us). Wondering if i can just return case and tablet and toss the other crap?


----------



## Egret1986 (Feb 15, 2018)

Time’s Up said:


> 02/15/2018 UPDATE!!!!
> 
> Great news!! Our refund has posted to our account! Since we have yet to send back promotional materials our refund was reduced by $150. We were waiting to see if it would be worth it to return the tablet and leather case along with all the handouts we received. Tomorrow I will head to the post office to weigh the package and check the cost (package is heavy due to the catalogs and everything else they gave us). Wondering if i can just return case and tablet and toss the other crap?



Send "all" the crap back.  Don't give them a reason to deny a $150 refund.  Check with the USPS.  They have some "flat rate" boxes.  Pay the extra for signature required.

Congratulations on your refund!


----------



## Time’s Up (Feb 16, 2018)

Egret1986 said:


> Send "all" the crap back.  Don't give them a reason to deny a $150 refund.  Check with the USPS.  They have some "flat rate" boxes.  Pay the extra for signature required.
> 
> Congratulations on your refund!




Will do! Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 16, 2018)

Time’s Up said:


> 02/15/2018 UPDATE!!!!
> 
> Great news!! Our refund has posted to our account! Since we have yet to send back promotional materials our refund was reduced by $150. We were waiting to see if it would be worth it to return the tablet and leather case along with all the handouts we received. Tomorrow I will head to the post office to weigh the package and check the cost (package is heavy due to the catalogs and everything else they gave us). Wondering if i can just return case and tablet and toss the other crap?


There is a 'periodical' or book rate that is less than the flat-rate boxes, but in either case it's well under $150 and will provide proof that you've returned their junk.

Jim


----------



## theo (Feb 19, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> There is a 'periodical' or book rate that is less than the flat-rate boxes, but in either case it's well under $150 and will provide proof that you've returned their junk.



I'd send _*everything*_ back pronto, by the least expensive means possible, but if Wastegate fails to refund the $150, that's *still* a relative bargain by *any* standard or measure to successfully and permanently escape their slimy clutches.


----------



## Time’s Up (Feb 21, 2018)

Time’s Up said:


> 02/15/2018 UPDATE!!!!
> 
> Great news!! Our refund has posted to our account! Since we have yet to send back promotional materials our refund was reduced by $150. We were waiting to see if it would be worth it to return the tablet and leather case along with all the handouts we received. Tomorrow I will head to the post office to weigh the package and check the cost (package is heavy due to the catalogs and everything else they gave us). Wondering if i can just return case and tablet and toss the other crap?



02/21/2018 UPDATE!!!

Hello everyone! Yesterday we received a confirmation letter regarding our refund and cancellation of the timeshare. They also enclosed a receipt for the refunded amount. I did request this confirmation in the original cancellation letter I sent during the recission period. I also mailed all promotional items back using the flat rate option and also requested signature upon receipt, all for a low $22!! Now, we will wait to see if they will refund the remaining $150. Again, thanks for all the help and advice we've received!!


----------



## Egret1986 (Feb 21, 2018)

Time’s Up said:


> 02/21/2018 UPDATE!!!
> 
> Hello everyone! Yesterday we received a confirmation letter regarding our refund and cancellation of the timeshare. They also enclosed a receipt for the refunded amount. I did request this confirmation in the original cancellation letter I sent during the recission period. I also mailed all promotional items back using the flat rate option and also requested signature upon receipt, all for a low $22!! Now, we will wait to see if they will refund the remaining $150. Again, thanks for all the help and advice we've received!!



You have been a great student!  Well done!  Your success is our success.  May TUG continue to be found in time to rescind by all those that find themselves caught in a timeshare salesman's web of lies, deceit and overpriced timeshare ownership.


----------



## WBP (Feb 24, 2018)

Congratulations, you found TUG, just in time.

And, yes, you saw through the smoke and mirrors, to get to the lies and deceptions.

I've often wondered about the spouses who are married to these lying, soulless, (timeshare sales) characters (many, not all of them). I assume the spouses of these salespeople must know about their spouses lies and deceptions, but justify them, in pursuit of love or gold digging.


----------



## Jan M. (Feb 24, 2018)

WJS said:


> I've often wondered about the spouses who are married to these lying, soulless, (timeshare sales) characters (many, not all of them). I assume the spouses of these salespeople must know about their spouses lies and deceptions, but justify them, in pursuit of love or gold digging.



After attending the sales presentations and updates I've often reflected on how blessed both my husband and I were to have had jobs that didn't require us to "sell our souls". My husband looks at it a little differently. He says we aren't the type of people who would ever have taken jobs like that if we knew what was expected of us. And if we went in innocent and later learned we would be expected to "go along if we wanted to get along" as the saying goes, we wouldn't have stayed at those jobs. Trust and respect for each other's values have been key components in our marriage, 40 years next month. We both agree we couldn't be married to someone we didn't feel was trustworthy and how do you truly trust someone who routinely lies and deceives as part of their job? Neither one of us would want to be in a relationship with someone whose values we couldn't respect.


----------



## WBP (Feb 25, 2018)

Jan M. said:


> After attending the sales presentations and updates I've often reflected on how blessed both my husband and I were to have had jobs that didn't require us to "sell our souls". My husband looks at it a little differently. He says we aren't the type of people who would ever have taken jobs like that if we knew what was expected of us. And if we went in innocent and later learned we would be expected to "go along if we wanted to get along" as the saying goes, we wouldn't have stayed at those jobs. Trust and respect for each other's values have been key components in our marriage, 40 years next month. We both agree we couldn't be married to someone we didn't feel was trustworthy and how do you truly trust someone who routinely lies and deceives as part of their job? Neither one of us would want to be in a relationship with someone whose values we couldn't respect.



Very beautifully stated. Happy 40th Anniversary. 

How right you are about the soul-less characters who work for the dregs of the earth. There's something to be said of the individuals who keep the company that they keep, working for these unscrupulous characters. I suspect the confluence of these characters and their employer, is a Marriage Made in Heaven.


----------



## WBP (Feb 25, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> There is a 'periodical' or book rate that is less than the flat-rate boxes, but in either case it's well under $150 and will provide proof that you've returned their junk.
> 
> Jim



Do you think that crap qualifies as a periodical? Lord, I wouldn't expect that crap to pass the "bathroom reading" test, although, just thinking about Westgate is an innovative remedy to constipation.


----------



## Tresse (Apr 1, 2018)

jwalk03 said:


> I rescinded a Wastgate purchase 2 years ago- they never even tried to contact me, but maybe they knew there was no chance I was going to change my mind, after I found TUG.  Signing that contract was the best worst decision I ever made!  I have taking several awesome vacations since then- thanks to timeshare RENTALS on TUG.  I never would have known this site existed if not for those Wastgate weasels!
> 
> 
> I would certainly believe that they do have people who's job it is just to save after rescission though.  Thinking back after getting educated here- its amazing how good the salesman and also the CLOSING AGENT were!  They convince you that the closing agent is totally on your side to make sure the salesman was totally honest about everything and get you to sign the contract all electronic.  She made LOTS of small talk the whole time and flipped through quickly to make sure you were just signing and not reading anything, and told us all about the Wastegate weeks she owned, etc, etc.  They are WELL TRAINED WEASELS!!





We only paid a portion of the required deposit.   Does that prevent us from being able to still execute our legal right to cancel the contract?


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 2, 2018)

Tresse said:


> We only paid a portion of the required deposit.   Does that prevent us from being able to still execute our legal right to cancel the contract?


No! Get that letter in the mail. The only restriction is the number of days allowed to rescind after signing the contract.


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 2, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> No! Get that letter in the mail. The only restriction is the number of days allowed to rescind after signing the contract.


Correct, and your deposit will be returned if you rescind before the deadline.  Rescind now!

Kurt


----------

